# China releases hi-res images of the moon



## twilyth (Feb 8, 2012)

i don't know how big a deal this is, but they seem to think it is.  If people who know about this stuff think it's just propaganda, oh well.  Here it is anyway.

source

[yt]8rOULX1uT-A[/yt]



> Body Mind Creatures Culture Earth Space Entertainment Money Sports Tech Weird News
> moonwalk-02
> How to Get to the Moon in 5 'Small' Steps
> Computer-generated image depicting a view of Earth as seen from the surface of the asteroid Toutatis. Credit: NASA/JPL
> ...


----------



## m1dg3t (Feb 8, 2012)

I guess they're releasing the image's so that people can pick their piece of the pie before Gingrich get's it all?


----------



## kciaccio (Feb 8, 2012)

We have telescopes that can see other galaxies, not sure why this is a big deal.


----------



## Kreij (Feb 8, 2012)

Still looks like a big rock to me.
Although after a little thought, it would probably be a great place for TPB to set up servers. Kind of out of everyone else's jurisdiction.


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Feb 8, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Still looks like a big rock to me.
> Although after a little thought, it would probably be a great place for TPB to set up servers. Kind of out of everyone else's jurisdiction.



They already are "the galaxy's most resilient site"


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 8, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Although after a little thought, it would probably be a great place for TPB to set up servers.



Ghost in the Shell had a similar thing, except the servers/data wasnt located on the moon but on a satellite somewhere in space orbiting the earth.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Feb 8, 2012)

Ahhh has anyone noticed that the moon is white/silver, but in these pics its brown? It's not even mega zoomed it... I AM NOT AMUSED.


----------



## erocker (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Feb 9, 2012)

Why is there a phone on a ticket in that window?


----------



## Goodman (Feb 9, 2012)

Chinese satellite been there since 2007-08 & that is all we can see?

C'mon i want to see the moon bases that Nasa is hiding... 

At least they really have high res. video/pictures in space compare to nasa shitty pictures/video quality
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dd7yXJod2xU

Anybody seeing strange things in both Chinese video's?


----------



## twilyth (Feb 9, 2012)

Goodman said:


> Chinese satellite been there since 2007-08 & that is all we can see?
> 
> C'mon i want to see the moon bases that Nasa is hiding...
> 
> ...



NASA footage had to be low quality since it was all faked.



.


Just kidding folks.


----------



## Dolph (Feb 14, 2012)

twilyth said:


> NASA footage had to be low quality since it was all faked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lolol


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice of you to catch up China. Pretty soon you will have your own little 1969 and put a man on the moon.


----------

